# Installing Ati x800 xt platinum edition



## 021Gamer (Oct 28, 2005)

Ok guys I just bought a Ati Radeon x800 xt platinum edition (AGP), that is second hand. I have no manual with it and no installation cd because the guy I bought from told me I can just download the latest drivers and use them. 

I want to know how to connect the card and install the correct drivers. The graphics card I have right now is Ati 9550 256MB and he told me to be sure to uninstall every driver and software of it before installing the new card. He told me to even check that the Power Supply is 300w, I'll check that later.

ATI X800 XT PE


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I think your old drivers will also work with this card.
The power suppply issue should be your main concern. Please note this card needs power from a plug from the power suppply. Also it is very demanding power wise. 
Post the rest of your system specs and we will tell you if your power supply is up to the job.


----------



## 021Gamer (Oct 28, 2005)

Right now these are my specs:

CPU Intel Pentium 4, 2400 MHz
Motherboard Name ECS P4VMM2 
System Memory 1024MB (Unbranded)
Video Card Radeon 9550 256mb
Disk Drive Maxtor 6Y080L0 (80 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/133)

Next Week these will be my specs:

CPU AMD Athlon64-3800+ dual core 939pin 
Motherboard Name nForce4 SLI s939 PCI-X supporting SATA + G/Lab
System Memory 512MB X 2 Kingston 
Video Card ATI x800 xt PE
Disk Drive 160GB 7200 SATAII - Western Digital 
Extra Gigabyte Fan with external bay


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't think I saw a power supply listed in there. If you open up the side of your case, tell us what is written on the sticker on the side of the PSU. If your doing this upgrade to your computer, though, I suspect the old PSU won't be able to handle it anyway. Check out the Power Supply link in my sig to learn about why it's so important to get one that can power your system and is high quality.

Cheers!


----------



## 021Gamer (Oct 28, 2005)

Ralck said:


> I don't think I saw a power supply listed in there. If you open up the side of your case, tell us what is written on the sticker on the side of the PSU. If your doing this upgrade to your computer, though, I suspect the old PSU won't be able to handle it anyway. Check out the Power Supply link in my sig to learn about why it's so important to get one that can power your system and is high quality.
> 
> Cheers!


:laugh: sorry about that, the specs for the PSU will be here in a minute


----------



## 021Gamer (Oct 28, 2005)

Here is a picture of my PSU, it isn't old because I change my case

http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/4881/dsc00191vb7.jpg


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

I got some bad news for you. You'll need to upgrade your power supply as well. A couple things I noticed about that one is that it's a RaidMax. That's not a very good brand, so I'd be skeptical of it. Also, it only has 13 amps on the 12V line, which I'm surprised it powers your current computer with only that. Your going to have to look for a high quality (Enermax, FSP, OCZ, Silverstone, etc) with at least 500-550W and at least 22-24 amps on the 12V line (or dual 18A 12V rails or something similar). The Power Supply link in my signature has some suggestions in it as well to get you started, and feel free to look on newegg and the like for good PSU's and ask us about them.


----------



## 021Gamer (Oct 28, 2005)

Ralck said:


> I got some bad news for you. You'll need to upgrade your power supply as well. A couple things I noticed about that one is that it's a RaidMax. That's not a very good brand, so I'd be skeptical of it. Also, it only has 13 amps on the 12V line, which I'm surprised it powers your current computer with only that. Your going to have to look for a high quality (Enermax, FSP, OCZ, Silverstone, etc) with at least 500-550W and at least 22-24 amps on the 12V line (or dual 18A 12V rails or something similar). The Power Supply link in my signature has some suggestions in it as well to get you started, and feel free to look on newegg and the like for good PSU's and ask us about them.


Are these any better?

http://scanmalta.com/item.php?WebCategory=psu&ProductCode=PSU-550W-STD
http://scanmalta.com/item.php?WebCategory=psu&ProductCode=PSU-600W-STD


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Are you in the UK? If you are, look for Tagan, Seasonic, or Hipper. Those two you listed don't even seem to list a name brand (nor the amps on each rail), so I'd be very skeptical of them. You might want to try reading through the Power Supply link in my sig one more time so you know exactly what you should be looking for.

Cheers!


----------



## 021Gamer (Oct 28, 2005)

Ralck said:


> Are you in the UK? If you are, look for Tagan, Seasonic, or Hipper. Those two you listed don't even seem to list a name brand (nor the amps on each rail), so I'd be very skeptical of them. You might want to try reading through the Power Supply link in my sig one more time so you know exactly what you should be looking for.
> 
> Cheers!


I am from malta so we don't have all brands but here are 2 more I found:

http://www.mtmalta.com/productdetails.asp?27415
http://www.mtmalta.com/productdetails.asp?26528


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm sorry, I'm not familiar with where Malta is.

Those two new ones you listed, however, are much better: they both list the amps on the 12V rail. Both should be able to power your system amperage wise, but I can't guarantee stable, clean voltages since I don't know those brands.

Looking on that site you've been linking to, what about these:
http://www.mtmalta.com/productdetails.asp?20589
http://www.mtmalta.com/productdetails.asp?33477

Those are two very high quality supplies, but I'm not sure if you can get those?


----------



## 021Gamer (Oct 28, 2005)

Ralck said:


> I'm sorry, I'm not familiar with where Malta is.
> 
> Those two new ones you listed, however, are much better: they both list the amps on the 12V rail. Both should be able to power your system amperage wise, but I can't guarantee stable, clean voltages since I don't know those brands.
> 
> ...


Those seem great but i'm sorry to say that I cannot afford that much. The upgrades already going to cost me a lot so its a bit hard to spend more. I think I'll get the ones I listed before but tonight I will have different brands maybe. I gotta go now, and maybe you can tell me how to connect my card.

Thanks for everything, ur great - cheers


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Well, I'd suggest you think about not getting the new harddrive right now, and using your old one for the time being. Then you should be able to afford the better brand PSU. I can't stress enough how important a quality PSU is. You can always get a new harddrive next paycheck, but you can't get a whole new computer as easily. A bad or low quality PSU could kick the bucket and take your whole rig with it.


----------



## 021Gamer (Oct 28, 2005)

Ralck said:


> Well, I'd suggest you think about not getting the new harddrive right now, and using your old one for the time being. Then you should be able to afford the better brand PSU. I can't stress enough how important a quality PSU is. You can always get a new harddrive next paycheck, but you can't get a whole new computer as easily. A bad or low quality PSU could kick the bucket and take your whole rig with it.


Ok I have learnt something on PSU & tomorrow I will try to find a better one, I will post soon what I can get..


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

hey i would listen to Ralck when he stressed the need for a quality psu. i have a horror story in that field.my first build i used a cheapo psu that came with my case,and a couple of weeks later the thing went south,and took the entire computer with it except a stick of ram.if you are thinking about your budget believe me the power supply can make or break a budget :sayyes:


----------

